# Computers & security...



## Nigelb (May 16, 2016)

I've worked in computers one way or another all my working life but now semi-retired and looking for some projects to keep me busy...


I was thinking about writing a help report on Internet security for Seniors. Is that something that might be useful? I wonder what are the particular concerns, what troubles you, what should I include to make it really useful? 


Be interested in any feedback, ideas, etc. - particularly security related but also anything else computer-related that you have difficulty with that I might write a 'help guide' on.


Many thanks, Nigel


----------

